# EC 90sl fork availability?



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

I,ve been looking to get a EC 90sl 1-1/8th straight blade fork since Oct of last year. 
My LBS has had it on order since then and no luck. 
Is there any info on this forks availability from Easton or any other LBS out there?

thx
Dave


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I hate to say it, but there's plenty of them online/ebay.


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me. 
I have only seen one listing on ebay for a straight blade 1-1/8 SL fork inthe past 6 months. Now I have to admit that I only get on Ebay once every week or so but haven,t seen them come up at all really.
The one I did see, I almost got it but decided to pass based on an assurance from the LBS that Easton was going to ship. I quickly regretted that action back in April.
Any links that can be provided would be great. 
I,m suprised that an Easton rep hasn,t chimed in with some information since they were really quick to do so when my EC 90Sl crankset was having problems.

Dave


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Right now it seems the older 2009 models and earlier are the most available in the curved version (everywhere). 


EC90 SL Curved Carbon Forks - Road | Easton Cycling

You can buy the newest ones directly, but there's only one in stock! In addition it doesn't look like they're making the straight blade anymore (not on their website either). 

If you want the straight blade, you have the Ebay it looks like. If you want curved, not a problem.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Easton EC-90 SL carbon fork, used less than 200 miles, MINT! 183mm steerer tube | eBay

found one. Get it, it's rare now!


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the Ebay fork. 
Unfortunetly its steerer tube is cut to short for my 60cm Trek Madone. I need one with a 24-26 cm steerer. Maybe I.ll go with the curved version even though the stock for is straight.
I,ll have to do a search for pics with a curved fork option.
Thanks for all your help.

Dave


----------



## Caad9Rider88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey DLEVETT,

You should take another look at the ebay listing CleavesF posted. Looks like the steerer tube length is actually 283mm, not 183mm. It's not a bad deal for a used Easton fork, but I have definitely seen them sell in the low 100's. You should try contacting the seller through ebay to see if they'll lower their price. It's worth a shot.


----------

